# Young archers deer hunting contest



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah lets do it.


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

heck ya we need to get one going


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Might as well


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm all for it.


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

alright whos leading this thing cause iam ready sign up :shade:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PSE.Stinger said:


> alright whos leading this thing cause iam ready sign up :shade:


Im willing to help out with it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sure, and haven't we done it for the past 2 years or just last year?
I'm all up for it! same rules as last year is what I say. 75 points for a doe and 75 points for a buck or if his rack scores more than 75 go with the rack number.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

the whole year long contest was kinda a bomb if you ask me it didnt go to well so this one needs to be more orginized i think


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

yes, definately more organized. Deer only, like ignition said 75 points for a doe, 75 point for a buck or inches of horn. Bow only, and random teams not based on brand affiliation.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im ready to sign up now! lets do it:teeth:


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

We need teams cause I'm going deer hunting this weekend.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What do we want to do, two deer a person? One?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

count me in!
and i say as many deer as u harvested legally!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> count me in!
> and i say as many deer as u harvested legally!!!


only problem with that is everyone can harvest a different amount. In mn i can take two deer, AK i can take 5.....


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

we just need to find out what the deer limit is for the states we live in and just have the max limit possible i say it sould be 3 with no more than 2 bucks and are we doin teams or individual? plus we need to put an limit on age i say 21 heck i will be in charge as long as someone else helps out :shade:


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Im deer hunting this weekend so we need teams fast


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoytmaxxis321 said:


> Im deer hunting this weekend so we need teams fast


dude calm down you can go huntin this weekend you just cant tell us if you get anything and then when we make the teams you can post up pictures and get your score if you get something:shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would vote for one buck per person, but I'll be in a minority. 

Is there enough time to get this lined out and done up before season rolls around?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I would vote for one buck per person, but I'll be in a minority.
> 
> *Is there enough time to get this lined out and done up before season rolls around?*


i say yeah if we have a 1 week sign up then a couple days getting the teams leveled out also in those couple days we can make a rules thread Then we could get the check in thread Rollin so i say max 2 weeks we could have this thing rollin what do you guys think?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I say we try and get 4-5 teams, so the number of people on a team is in relation to the number of signups. I agree with Jacob, one buck but you should be allowed to enter two does. Three seems to be the average number for states. Points just like ignition said, 75 for a doe, 75 or a buck or what he scores.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

We do it in teams and we use the regular deer hunting contest rules.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm willing to help out. And I'll sign up. I say we have groups of 5-6 and 1 buck and 2 doe limit. Just PM me if you want me to help out.

AK13


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Count me into a team. Thanks


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont think there should be a limit on does. Im not sure what its like where you live but here in IL we can kill as many as we want.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in Maine and we can only kill one deer per year


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

*contest*

Count me in on a team


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

alright if i had more time on my hands i would help out but we need a sign up forum quick b/c peoples seasons are startin here soon. and i think 3 deer work i would do it tho if you kill 3 bucks you can put them up or 3 does just no more than 3 can be scored that my input


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> we just need to find out what the deer limit is for the states we live in and just have the max limit possible i say it sould be 3 with no more than 2 bucks and are we doin teams or individual? plus we need to put an limit on age i say 21 heck i will be in charge as long as someone else helps out :shade:


It's 5 it Arkansas this year


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

in Va you can kill 6. 3 bucks and 3 does


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

you can only kill two bucks in IL


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

What we need to do is combine members into differnt teams and first figure out ho many deer each person can kill and then just make the teams to where no team can kill anymore than the other by their state laws on how many they are allowed to kill. As for me, I believe it's 2 does and 2 bucksfor Florida but I'm also going to hunt in Georgia and Ohio and I believe in Georgia you are allowed 5 or 10 does and idk how many bucks, and as for Ohio we normally don't have a limit if so I haven't ever gone over it at the least 2 deer, so I can possibly kill by law lets say 10 deer in all but I highly doubt I will kill that many I mean I've only killed 4 deer in my life but Giod may change that by a lot and I'm going to go hunt elk in Colorado this September so what would my points be for if I killed an elk, I'd say 75 to make it even with the deer but idk if I should count the score of the rack if I kill a bull because it is a very good chance it will sure enough be over 200" so we may have to alter that. Also If we have some western hunters that mainly mule deer hunt I'd say to have the points the same as they are for white-tail deer.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I would vote for one buck per person, but I'll be in a minority.
> 
> Is there enough time to get this lined out and done up before season rolls around?


That sounds fair, as for deer taken during the contest, lets say 1 buck per member and say 2 does per person that they can count into the contest, but you can't kill a buck, send the score in, and then kill another and want to swap the 2 out and count your second for your 1 buck so you have to take it by chance. So if you kill a buck the first day lets say, and you know you'll be hunting after some biger bucks, then you don't have to count it in the scores to see if you kill a bigger one later in the season. I would want to have the doe points be by weight but it wouldn't be so fair for southern hunters because I know without a doubt Florida deer are tiny compared to the gigantic size of Northern bucks.

But what if we have a tie for 1st place? I was thinking if we have a tie for 1st of any type that if the winning members killed any more deer they could score them all in and then who has the most points out off all their deer out of the 1st place tie wins.

Oh and we need it to be like it was last year, the hunting contest starts when the members with the earliest season starts and it ends when the member with the latest hunting season ends.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^

Only thing with that is us in MN and some other states are 1 buck only. Again i'm a minority but i say 1 buck for the contest. it adds some pressure in that you have to decide whether to hold out for a big one or shoot a smaller one just to get scores in... 

Personally i'm not planning on shooting any buck this year and have semi given up my buck tag to a friend(party hunting in mn is nice that way). I just meat hunt so does fit the bill


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be partly in charge of the contest if nobody else wants to because I'd like to. Allright guys I'm gonna put a signup thread up since I have allready gotten a pm asking where to sign up so let me get a signup thread up and runing and after we get all the signups someone needs to contact a moderator or administrator so we can have the actual contest sticky wher we will post the pictures and scores.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'll be partly in charge of the contest if nobody else wants to because I'd like to. Allright guys I'm gonna put a signup thread up since I have allready gotten a pm asking where to sign up so let me get a signup thread up and runing and after we get all the signups someone needs to contact a moderator or administrator so we can have the actual contest sticky wher we will post the pictures and scores.


When exactly are u doing this today?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> It's 5 it Arkansas this year


maybe where you live but its 4 in my zone which is zone 1 but it was only three last year so they did give us an extra tag but it used to be 2 bucks and a doe or 2 does and 1 buck but know its 3 does and 1 buck or 2 does and 2 bucks i plan on killing as many does as i can


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i think we need a rules thread ASAP and we also need to make it a sticky! also we need figure out who all is going to run it ignition kid has already offered so i will offer to help him unless someone else wants to help


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Children Children lets just stick with 2 deer each 1 buck 1 doe or 2 does!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

tannercollins10 said:


> Children Children lets just stick with 2 deer each 1 buck 1 doe or 2 does!!!!!!


i'm with him


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

tannercollins10 said:


> Children Children lets just stick with 2 deer each 1 buck 1 doe or 2 does!!!!!!


i agree


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont think we shud make it a sticky. it just gets overlooked, but i guess it would b ok.
i think that we shud do a 2 deer contest, one buck and one doe. or if u shoot too bucks, then one only counts as 75.
we shud also do a biggest buck contest.

ill compete in this one, but i need a partner


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Countryboy and Ignition kid, You guys want to run the contest with me?


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i say 3 deer and one buck and 2 doe


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've posted a rules thread and we're going to follow the regular contest rules.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

overall 3 deer


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how many we thinkin per team? 4?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

four would be nice:shade:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> four would be nice:shade:


also depends on how many people sign up too:ninja:


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoytmaxxis321 said:


> Im deer hunting this weekend so we need teams fast


Your season is open??? In michigan bow season starts oct 1


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Countryboy and Ignition kid, You guys want to run the contest with me?


Earlier in this thread I allready said I would help take charge if nobaody else was so Country Boy and I are allready in since he pm'ed me asking if I needed any help.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> how many we thinkin per team? 4?


we are going to select them by random out of a jar after the signups are finished.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

ill sign up but were at? you can kill 11 deer in ga 9 does and 2 bucks


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

skulzhead said:


> also depends on how many people sign up too:ninja:



yeah never really thought of that if there is alot 5 or 6 hope it can all evan out


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> yeah never really thought of that if there is alot 5 or 6 hope it can all evan out


or we just have more teams, most likely we'll have teams of 5-6 btw it's going right now.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok i am not complaining, but countryboy said he would help 1st then i said i would help 2nd then x-force hunter started the thread so i think we should be the three running it but ignition kid pretty much ignored my post that said i would help, now we have got 2 different people posting the rules *i thought we were going to be organized this time guess not*


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

now we have got 2 different people posting the rules *i thought we were going to be organized this time guess not*[/QUOTE]

x2


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

PSE.Stinger said:


> now we have got 2 different people posting the rules *i thought we were going to be organized this time guess not*


x2[/QUOTE]

they need to make a sticky with the rules on it


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to sign up if i can!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just throwing this out for people to ponder....

what about have teams of two... 4 deer a team, no more than two bucks...?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> ok i am not complaining, but countryboy said he would help 1st then i said i would help 2nd then x-force hunter started the thread so i think we should be the three running it but ignition kid pretty much ignored my post that said i would help, now we have got 2 different people posting the rules *i thought we were going to be organized this time guess not*


no I didn't, I said I'd definitely let yopu know if I needed any help, I am organizing up the teams for the contest by random drawing out of a jar, and X-force hunter and I have both organized the rules out right, we are using the same rules as what he posted other than that the contest starts when the menber with the earliest season starts and the contest end when the member with the latest hunting season ends, and basically the rules are the same as I posted on the sign-ups except that does are worth 50 points instead of 75 points that's all that's different.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

guys what if for the teams we do some people from the east coast some from the west and some from mid west/ central that way the teams could equal out because i live and ga and our deer are so much smaller than say illinois deer...

what do you think?


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> guys what if for the teams we do some people from the east coast some from the west and some from mid west/ central that way the teams could equal out because i live and ga and our deer are so much smaller than say illinois deer...
> 
> what do you think?


good idea


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^

that would work, but we would have to balance teams out really well


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

ok guys tell me what you think about this we could have ethier 3 or 6 people per team and have 3 jars 1 for east coast 1 for west and one for central/ midwest that way the size of the bucks would be the same and we we draw we could draw 1 from each jar and those be on a team or 2 from each jar and them be on a team that way every team would have some big deer and some not so big deer.

what do you think about this?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dutch07 said:


> ok guys tell me what you think about this we could have ethier 3 or 6 people per team and have 3 jars 1 for east coast 1 for west and one for central/ midwest that way the size of the bucks would be the same and we we draw we could draw 1 from each jar and those be on a team or 2 from each jar and them be on a team that way every team would have some big deer and some not so big deer.
> 
> what do you think about this?


I'm just sorting out the teams by one single jar so it's completely random, and I will have all the teasm sorted out and posted ON THE 25TH when the sign-ups are closed.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I've posted a rules thread and we're going to follow the regular contest rules.


Yeah x-force, I will help out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how many a team?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Were at 25 people now. 5 teams of 5?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Were at 25 people now. 5 teams of 5?


Kevin,

Do you know who is in charge of this whole thing? 5 of 5 would work, but i have a feeling more will want to join...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> ok guys tell me what you think about this we could have ethier 3 or 6 people per team and have 3 jars 1 for east coast 1 for west and one for central/ midwest that way the size of the bucks would be the same and we we draw we could draw 1 from each jar and those be on a team or 2 from each jar and them be on a team that way every team would have some big deer and some not so big deer.
> 
> what do you think about this?


sounds good to me it would make it fair! and sorry ignition kid i just wasn't having a good day the other day so sorry


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would say that we want 4 people per team. As for who's in charge its me, countyr boy, and ignition kid and I believe ignition is doing the teams.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I would say that we want 4 people per team. As for who's in charge its me, countyr boy, and ignition kid and I believe ignition is doing the teams.


ok, if you need any help.... i can help


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

if you guys wouldn't mine i'd like to join if it's not to late, just PM me the info


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

alright my input would be to start fresh and delete every forum except the sign up forum and make a new one with all the rules on it and team listing so noone is confused...what yall think


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have twin boy's that will get in if you are looking for more.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

kebees4 said:


> I have twin boy's that will get in if you are looking for more.


If they want to do it then they can sign up. We want as many people as possible.


----------



## bill101 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sign me up too please.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

im in, sign me up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Buck-Bomb said:


> im in, sign me up


sign up on the sign-up thread


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

when are teams gonna start to be posted?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, can I join or is it too late?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> hey, can i join or is it too late?


+1000


----------

